
Ask HN: Whats tools in my IDE am I not using enough? - isthispermanent
I personally use JetBrains but anything will do. Features that when you first figured out how to use them made you think &quot;wow, how did I go without this?&quot;.
======
mtmail
Multicursor editing
([https://www.jetbrains.com/help/rider/Multicursor.html](https://www.jetbrains.com/help/rider/Multicursor.html))
is something one usually doesn't find via menu items or stumble upon.

~~~
isthispermanent
Though I knew this existed I never really considered its usefulness until now.
Thanks for pointing it out

------
dman
What IDE / language are you using?

~~~
isthispermanent
I use JetBrains, but whatever anyone uses. I'm also curious what features
might be in other suites that I don't have.

~~~
CuriouslyC
If you're not familiar with the local history feature, it's a game changer. I
use it rather than starting a new branch for experimental code, it's huge --
much faster than git branching, and you can do incremental rewind. The edit
history goes back pretty far too, it has saved me after more than one
problematic rebase/merge.

~~~
isthispermanent
Nice. I've never even clicked on Local History. Will look into it

